# Internet So Slow!

## mixmasterdj2002

hi, Im having a small prolem with my internet connection... I am using Kppp and dialing up into NTLWORLD... 

I get connected no problem, but when I am connected it takes ages for the connection to actually realise I have aksed for something on the net and start loading it (about 5-10 seconds)... I really dont know how to solve this problem, can someone please help me.. 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Thanks-In-Advance..  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## klieber

moving to networking forum.

--kurt

----------

## DecoY

Maybe your  modemspeed is set to low.

try to set it as high a possible....

----------

## klieber

It sounds like you may also be having some trouble with your DNS resolution.  Try changing around the order of the nameservers you have listed in /etc/resolv.conf.  (or, try adding different nameservers that might be faster/more reliable.)  

If you've got one nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf that's listed first and is no longer up and running, that can cause the slowness you're describing since each query has to wait for a timeout before it goes to the next nameserver.

--kurt

----------

## rizzo

*turns Internet-Speed dial from "turtle" picture to "rabbit"*

Sorry about that.  I must have bumped it while dusting my MASTER INTERNET CONTROL BOARD PANEL.

Good thing you told me before the other internet users found out!

*this was in jest and not meant to pick on anyone*

----------

## klieber

rotflmao

--kurt

----------

